# Airsoft Dispute (Kid Gets Anhilated)



## Stephen (Mar 27, 2016)

Alright, just a disclaimer. I'm not posting this video to discredit the airsoft community whatsoever. I think it's a great sport and it kept me out of trouble as a kid. It's a sport which I still enjoy to this day as a means of decompressing and getting away from the wife for a bit. Having said that, there is, like any sport, poor conduct which sometimes goes on which is ridiculous because at the end of the day, it's just a game you're supposed to enjoy.

Anyway, here is a little backstory on this video. To the best of my knowledge, these are the facts. At some point in time, a 13 year old kid posts a video on YouTube of him burning his old airsoft team's patch. In addition, the team leader apparently gave the kid a bunch of gear (a couple hundred dollars worth) which the kid never returned after leaving the team. At some later point in time, a different member of the team (a 15 year old teen) sees the kid out on the field and puts it upon himself to dish out some frontier justice. What ensues can only be described as pure and utter decimation. I'm sorry, judge me if you will because I know it's terrible, but I definitely laughed and almost did a spit take watching this... I tend to laugh at others misfortunes though. My opinion is that it's all stupid and makes airsoft look like a game for immature COD players, but it gave me a chuckle so maybe it's worth it.






So what do you all think? Was that revenge warranted? Should the teen who fired on the kid face charges?


----------



## Muppet (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah, I peed a little...

M.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 27, 2016)

I think the "shooter"  should stay well, well away from joining the military or any other occupation involving weapons handling. 

Or involving any decision free from outside control.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 27, 2016)

When I was in the 10-12 year age group, we used to run through the woods shooting each other with Daisy pump BB guns. You were not allowed to aim above the waist. The BBs left painful welts. So I disqualify myself from commenting on the stupidity of others.

In hindsight my only regret is that Daisy did not have a full-auto model.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2016)

The taller dude in the blue shirt yelling "What the heck!" supports every stereotype I have about Air-soft.

The dude who shot the kid, he better hope the kid does not have an older brother who's not a pussy.

ETA - I am fortunate to still have hands and eyebrows, we used to do the lighter-flamethrower with any aerosol can we could get our meat-hooks on.


----------



## Brill (Mar 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> When I was in the 10-12 year age group, we used to run through the woods shooting each other with Daisy pump BB guns. You were not allowed to aim above the waist. The BBs left painful welts. So I disqualify myself from commenting on the stupidity of others.
> 
> In hindsight my only regret is that Daisy did not have a full-auto model.



Same in the 80's. A rich kid had one that ran off small cans of freon enabling full-auto. He wasn't welcomed back.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2016)

Where I grew up, none of us had the funds to get our hands on bb guns.  To that end, I think our city had an ordinance making them illegal.  

Tell you what though, we had some wicked medieval battles.  We made our own bows/arrows with sticks and whatever twine we could find, and one of the neighborhood dads was a wood worker.  We all had really cool wooden swords - apologies to all the neighbors who could never find their metal trashcan lids - they made perfect shields!


----------



## JustMe (Mar 27, 2016)

My morning is now complete...Hahaha..


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 27, 2016)

Bottle rocket wars for the win!


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 27, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Bottle rocket wars for the win!



Bottle rockets and roman candles.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 27, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Bottle rocket wars for the win!


Can't beat flaming tennis balls.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 27, 2016)

Gotta ask....how did you do that? Cannon?


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2016)

1. The most tragic sight in that video is a helicopter begging for restoration or a scrap heap instead of being surrounded by clownshoes.
2. Airsoft.
3. Airsoft.
4. Airsoft.
5. Crying like a bitch.
6. "What the heck, dude?"
7. Airsoft.
8. Airsoft.
9. Airsoft.
10 Goddamn airsoft.

I'd lock this thread, but I really want to hear about flaming tennis balls.

P.S. Airsoft.


----------



## Ares (Mar 28, 2016)

Somewhat reminded me of Order 66. Kid got shot up with extreme prejudice. "He's a little kid, bro!". Well, didn't he come to that field to shoot BBs and get shot by BBs anyway..?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2016)

ARES_ said:


> Somewhat reminded me of Order 66. Kid got shot up with extreme prejudice. "He's a little kid, bro!". Well, didn't he come to that field to shoot BBs and get shot by BBs anyway..?



Yeah, that's part of what I find hilarious. The dude just does it with no mercy. Straight up savagery right there, no remorse.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Bottle rocket wars for the win!



Back in high school, I made a bottle rocket launcher that looked like an RPG. We used it when we played airsoft out at my uncle's and the rockets we fired were the ones that explode like the artillery shell fireworks. I took one that went into my armpit then exploded. Lol it burnt off my right sleeve and left me with a huge scar on my shoulder. Plus the sound nearly blew out my eardrums, luckily I had my comm headset on...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's "Mil sim" bro......and the gayness continues!


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2016)

> Dude, you need to call the cops or something- dude.


How would the cops would react to reports of a kid getting shot with an airsoft gun, at an airsoft field?


----------



## Muppet (Mar 28, 2016)

If I were the cop that got called to these little fuckers on the report of a airsoft issue, after dealing with fucking murderers, rapists, crack heads and general scourge of society, I would taze a fucker for wasting my time. @policemedic. And, as a paramedic, if they called me for "a subject down" and I found this, I would make the fucker trauma naked, strap the fucker to a back board under the premise of "protecting his cervical spine", start 2 large bore I.V.'s and stick an ECG electrode to his forehead for being a bitch.....Just saying.

M.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 28, 2016)

Etype said:


> How would the cops would react to reports of a kid getting shot with an airsoft gun, at an airsoft field?


Somebody got shot at (location), that's all the dispatcher would hear.

Shooter gets banned from the field, and essentially screwed himself by putting it on youtube for his friends to see.
I hop he has a lot of paintball fields to choose from.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Somebody got shot at (location), that's all the dispatcher would hear.
> 
> Shooter gets banned from the field, and essentially screwed himself by putting it on youtube for his friends to see.
> I hop he has a lot of paintball fields to choose from.



Full tactical response. SWAT team gets called in, airsofters mistake SWAT team for other players, SWAT team mistakes airsofters for ISIS, and then a massacre ensues lol.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 28, 2016)

The kid essentially got fragged.......

Yes, I'm still laughing.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2016)

ARES_ said:


> Somewhat reminded me of Order 66. Kid got shot up with extreme prejudice. "He's a little kid, bro!". Well, didn't he come to that field to shoot BBs and get shot by BBs anyway..?



By the way, just for you. These edit and mashup videos have got me dying over here


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 28, 2016)

"DUDE WHAT THE HECK!"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Its a ligar, part lion, part tiger....


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2016)

Stephen said:


> ... it's a great sport... It's a sport... like any sport...
> 
> My opinion is that it's all stupid and makes airsoft look like a game for immature COD players...
> 
> So what do you all think? Was that revenge warranted? Should the teen who fired on the kid face charges?


Not a sport.

Nailed it!

For serious? Charges for shooting someone with an airsoft gun at an airsoft field???


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2016)

"He burned my patch."







Goddamn airsoft...


----------



## Centermass (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Frank S. (Mar 28, 2016)

I suppose the kid who got shot feels a bit like this by now:


----------



## Ares (Mar 28, 2016)

Stephen said:


> By the way, just for you. These edit and mashup videos have got me dying over here



I can't even.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 28, 2016)

I found the YouTube channel of the team the guys were members of.
They put out this video on the incident:




While I don't trust YouTube comments, some people have stated that police have gotten involved because airsoft guns are considered low veloctiy weapons in many places and this is apparently Assault of a Minor in California.

On a different note, somebody uploaded the video to pornhub and titled it "Teen gets fucked from behind"


----------



## Brill (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok, here's the deal: this is nothing more than a Green-on-Blue incident and the difference here is that in the real world every swinging dick would have instantly turned their weapons on the shooter.

Clearly the people in the video don't consider the event an attack...or they're a bunch of pussies who should stick to games and YouTube viewing from their parents basement.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 28, 2016)

This would have been kosher if the shooter yelled "Allahu Akbar!" while going all jihad.

edit:  I can't believe I'm posting in a airsoft thread.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 28, 2016)

Etype said:


> How would the cops would react to reports of a kid getting shot with an airsoft gun, at an airsoft field?


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2016)

Raptor said:


> On a different note, somebody uploaded the video to pornhub and titled it "Teen gets fucked from behind"


Epic find!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 28, 2016)

I just follow this thread for the comments....

M.


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2016)

This thread has more potential than a perfect SAT score.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 28, 2016)

GRENADE!
(caution - the strict Airsoft tactics you see are disturbing ... really disturbing)


----------



## Ares (Mar 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> GRENADE!
> (caution - the strict Airsoft tactics you see are disturbing ... really disturbing)



Lord have mercy..





I am now HIV Alladeen.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 30, 2016)

Since watching some of the vids in this thread, other Airsoft vids have popped up on my Youtube feed.  Mother of God, some are amusing,  some funny, most are further proof of the decline of civilization...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 13, 2016)

That made my brain hurt


----------

